# plants and mbuna?



## hendrix10 (Jun 5, 2013)

I cant seem to find any plants that my mbuna dont eat and that can live in the high ph. Anyone know anything good?


----------



## 660dave (Apr 30, 2013)

I have Anubias, Java Fern and Amazon swords in my tank. Been in for around 6 weeks and all seemingly doing well. I have fake plants that have been in longer and the Mbuna seem more interested in picking algea off the fake plants rather than destroying the live plants, but i'm no expert, just got lucky i think.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

My mbuna do eat them, but java fern and anubias are your best bets if you want to try.


----------



## hendrix10 (Jun 5, 2013)

ok thanks guys


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

I have valls (american eel grass) and my mbuna leave it alone. They don't dig around it but just do a little prunning of the long grass. I also have anubias, java fern and some pygmy chain sword.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Have you tried floater plants ?


----------



## hendrix10 (Jun 5, 2013)

They get cought in my power heads.


----------



## aj360 (Jul 6, 2013)

I kept watersprite, tiger lotus, java fern and a sword nobody could identify with Mbuna without problems.


----------

